# Tire pressure sensors for rear tires of Model Y display opposite Tire readings.



## garsie

Tire pressure sensors for rear tires of Model Y display opposite tire readings. Right rear tire repaired after puncture and at that repair left rear checked for slow leak. No reason for slow leak found. Right puncture repair successful but still have slow leak in left rear tire. My main problem is that since then the tire pressure monitor reading on display shows pressures for rear tires reversed, i.e. left rear pressure on display shows as right tire and right rear pressure display is actually for left tire. I have driven hundreds of miles since repair and this is not correcting. So, when the display shows the right rear is low, I add air to the left rear tire and this corrects the inflation. I do not have the tire pressure reset on display for my Y to reset as I have seen suggested in some threads and resetting the systems by holding the two steering wheel buttons does not fix. Any ideas?


----------



## FRC

On the car's main screen, go to service/reset TPMS sensors, and follow the prompts.


----------



## TomT

You likely have had your tires rotated and the sensors were not reset to the correct location. A very common problem.


----------

